# Brown Tree Snake Could Mean Guam Will Lose More Than Its Birds



## News Bot (Aug 8, 2008)

*Published:* 08-Aug-08 02:00 PM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

Brown tree snakes have come to embody the bad things that can happen when invasive species show up where they have few predators. But new research suggests that indirect impacts might be even farther reaching, possibly changing tree distributions and altering already damaged ecosystems.

*Read More...*


----------



## cement (Aug 8, 2008)

*Brown tree snake*

Do the authorities ever consider snake cull?
As much as i love snakes, in Guam they are feral, and deserve as much the same treatment as I consider the ferals here in aus.
Guam is (unfortunatly) a lesson in how a delicate environment is so easily upset by the introduction of non-native species. It is in no way different to Australia or any other country, just smaller so the effects are more quickly diagnosed.
The environment is a delicate web of natural balance where every plant and animal plays a part. The small effects the large and the large effects the small.


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 8, 2008)

I'll give em' a home.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Aug 9, 2008)

i saw the doco on those brown tree snakes,causing havoc in guam
bunch of hoolagins lol


----------



## alex_c (Aug 9, 2008)

cement said:


> Do the authorities ever consider snake cull?
> As much as i love snakes, in Guam they are feral, and deserve as much the same treatment as I consider the ferals here in aus.
> Guam is (unfortunatly) a lesson in how a delicate environment is so easily upset by the introduction of non-native species. It is in no way different to Australia or any other country, just smaller so the effects are more quickly diagnosed.
> The environment is a delicate web of natural balance where every plant and animal plays a part. The small effects the large and the large effects the small.


Im pretty sure their wildlife department has guy's driving around at night with spotlight's looking for them along chainlink fences etc and capturing them.


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 9, 2008)

alex_c said:


> Im pretty sure their wildlife department has guy's driving around at night with spotlight's looking for them along chainlink fences etc and capturing them.


 
It would be like dismantling a hay stack one straw at a time.


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Aug 9, 2008)

Lol catch em, worm em and distribute them in captivity


----------

